# Shop projects



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking for shop projects to get rid of lumber. Any ideas entertained. Thx…


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

make up sets of blocks to give away to smaller neighborhood kids. Generally rectangular, some triangular, and so forth. Don't waste your time painting them.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Jenga blocks are popular, seems like other companies making them now so patent may have expired.

Blocks of different sizes and shapes that fit in a flat box that also works as puzzle.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Looking for something for the shop. Thx..


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Don't know what "stuff" you have to work with, but shelves are a good way to add storage space.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Jim I don’t have much plywood, just a lot of lumber. I do have some bar rail i need to put on Marketplace to clear up the lumber rack..

I do have a shelf unit behind the lumber i store the tile saw, veneers, etc.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I’ve stayed away from kitchen cabinets because of a lack of space. I need to get some lumber moved out and under control.. I wanted to get into painting, but cabinet money looks good too..

I've got a bunch of bar rail to get rid of as well.


----------



## JayArr (Sep 18, 2018)

Are you looking for something to build and sell to clear out your lumber? Do I understand that correctly?

I think there would be a good market in suburbia for fence gates that don't sag. If someone built a gate with proper tenons or half laps, a diagonal brace to help keep it square and decent hinging I think selling them on Craigslist etc should be easy.

A lot of fence contractors just cut a fence panel in half, slap on a pair of hinges and call it a gate. It looks good on day-one when they need to get paid but a year later it sags and stops closing properly and the latches don't line up when it sags.

Should be easy to make and easy to sell to homeowners that aren't handy at woodworking.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Not to sell. Trying to find value with it in the shop..

Be tween the poker table and shuffle board table I have no room to build. I need to get the glider out as well.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Rebelwork said:


> Jim I don’t have much plywood, just a lot of lumber. I do have some bar rail i need to put on Marketplace to clear up the lumber rack.


Understand. The shelves in the picture contain no plywood. It's all 2x4s and 1x12s .


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Wood stove







Well maybe not a great idea. Sorry

Make The Best Of Every Day.
Roy


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

Why I have a fire pit.lol


----------



## Rwhpi (11 mo ago)

What about yard ornaments, or “Whirligigs?.

You may already know, but a whirligig is an object that moves or spins, like a pinwheel, a weathervane or a spinning toy. They are colorful pieces of yard ornamentation and great conversation pieces. Usually, a whirligig is propelled when the wind blows, but that's not always the case. They can also be built to be powered manually, or by a motor. Designs are unlimited and many websites have free PDF printable plans.

I’ve made a few for our yard (and for neighbors after their viewing) for deco and obvious conversation pieces. Along with a few simple mechanicals, wood scrap usage is ideal for their build. Here's 2 of my samples - built with free plans, scraps and common hardware -- and you did say you wanted to paint -- 😉🎨

















If this is a possible choice, I’ve included a few web links that may interest you.
.
What is a whirligig, anyway?
Free Whirligig Plans PDF - Bing images
120 Diy whirligig plans ideas | whirligig, whirligigs patterns, wood toys
Wind Chimes and Whirligigs – Free Woodworking Plan.com

- Bob


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

I recently made a table saw caddy from my extras.


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

I spent some time yesterday looking more cherry plywood,etc. No cherry, but plenty of small 1/2 ply and MDF. I want to move the plywood scraps , so I can move my plywood rack. Looking yesterday I’ll have to move my bandsaw to do so..


----------

